# Turntable for around $500?



## JoeHarris (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey everyone! Im looking to replace my ATLP120. I was thinking about going with the Pro-Ject Essential II or III, but considering how relatively cheap they are, Im not sure if theyre that much better then the 120. What would be a good turntable for around $500, that would be much better then the 120?
Thanks!


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Have a look at this review by Ken Kessler a hi fi journalist who has reviewed all sorts of equipment including the most expensive turntables known to man (Tech Das): Pro-Ject Debut Carbon EVO Turntable


----------



## Taehrkz (7 mo ago)

I really like the Audio-Technica AT-LP5. I never had any issues with it, in fact it performed very well. I would not hesitate to recommend this. I believe this is the only turntable in this price range that features alot things.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A little over budget, but the Rega Planar RP3 (Elys2 Cartridge) is about as good as you can get for the money. It has an excellent tone arm and the Elys2 MM cartridge is also very good for the money, or upgrade further to the Exact MM.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another vote for Rega here.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Does it have to be new?

I found a second hand Pink Triangle PT1 years ago and it's given superb service ever since.

Just a thought that your money may well give you a "better" turntable overall.

This will doubtless be teaching granny to suck eggs but maybe have a look at Vinyl Engine | The Home of the Turntable and some of the other specialist sites. Perhaps here although the shipping costs may be prohibitave Classique Sounds (Leicester UK)

Happy hunting.

Andy.


----------

